# Chopin transcribed Bellini's Casta Diva



## Pedrofuster (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Pedrofuster said:


>


There are lots of them on sale, some composers did a great job, Liszt to name one.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

This doesn't sound a million miles from one of Chopin's Nocturnes and Chopin was of course a great admirer of Bellini and strove, particularly in his Nocturnes, to recreate the seamlessness of Bellini's long, vocal lines. 

Interestingly, Claudio Arrau used to play his students records of Callas singing Bellini to help them in their understanding of Chopin's music.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Chopin's admiration for the Italian is often overlooked:










Chopin also played Bellini's Ariette da camera in addition to his own and a few other composers' music in his final concert in 1848.


----------

